

Ask HN: Best WYSIWIG? - martinshen

To date we&#x27;ve used either markdown or HTML. We need to transition to something more user friendly for our merchants. Suggested WYSIWIG?<p>I&#x27;ve had issues in the past with WYSIWIGs producing poor quality or even confusing HTML. Any suggestions or recommendations?<p>We&#x27;re looking at these 3 right now:
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;imperavi.com&#x2F;redactor&#x2F;
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;ckeditor.com&#x2F;
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.tinymce.com&#x2F;
======
dbla
I'm a big fan of redactor. I'm using it for both of my projects right now.
While it's not perfect, it's certainly the best that I've found. In some cases
I do use tinymce because it has better browser support.

~~~
martinshen
We've been leaning towards Redactor. Main concern isn't browser support but
clean HTML.

------
hsuresh
Check out Wysihtml5. We've been using over the last few months and found it
ok. We had a strict requirement on good quality HTML, and so far, Wysihtml5
seems nice.

[http://xing.github.io/wysihtml5/](http://xing.github.io/wysihtml5/)

------
zackboe
Summernote looks pretty nice.

[https://hackerwins.github.io/summernote/](https://hackerwins.github.io/summernote/)

------
claar
I've used ckeditor for years and been happy with it.

------
ardx
I found [http://www.aloha-editor.org/](http://www.aloha-editor.org/) useful.
Very friendly for Word users.

------
cjbprime
[http://quilljs.com/examples/](http://quilljs.com/examples/)

~~~
sejje
Is there no way to edit source?

That's a must-have feature in my book.

